# Savic Royal Suite Cage



## Becky8 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm ordering this cage new tomorrow. Best price I've seen is £244 delivered. 

Is there anywhere cheaper at all or is £244 a good price?

Will be the home of 8 female rats, but apparently this cage can house 12 rats. If this is true it gives me room for 4 more rats if ever wanted


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

not sure about the pricing but it looks good,its very much like the sky x trail one i sell( at £209 but obviously not savic). the ratties should love it


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I comfortably kept 7 rats in a Liberta Explorer. I'd keep a max of 9 in one of these cages. Lots of space and great levels, available for about £139


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

seems about the right price id prob keep 12 does in there but not bucks going by the size difference mine have!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

managed to get mine for about £200 on amazon. was watching it for a while and the price tends to go up and down a lot on there


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what about the high rise mammal?
its bigger and cheeper, (works out at £161.95 with shipping) not sure on bar spacing for rats though, we use these for our chins, with the trays replaced though.
FERRET CHINCILLA CAGE HIGH RISE


----------



## secretpennell (Mar 29, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> what about the high rise mammal?


Bar spacing is too wide for girls and smaller boys.


----------



## dorris1988 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ive got this cage sat in my frontroom for when i move house on monday, my three boys will be moving from a ferplast furet XL into this... I paid 260 for it from Amazon... Should have looked around a bit more i guess! Was initially going to go for the explorer but i didnt mind spending the extra for a better quality cage!


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

dorris1988 said:


> Ive got this cage sat in my frontroom for when i move house on monday, my three boys will be moving from a ferplast furet XL into this... I paid 260 for it from Amazon... Should have looked around a bit more i guess! Was initially going to go for the explorer but i didnt mind spending the extra for a better quality cage!


Hi Aaron


----------

